# Panacur advice



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Never wormed them before but now have got worried about it so am starting. But it says 1 gradient per 2.5kg of rabbit. So what do I do as bobz is I think about 4kg and lily and ruby are only 1 and 1.2kg?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

2 gradients for Bobz and half a gradient for Ruby.

Next time you might want to order in some liquid Panacur, it is much easier to administer and is much more cost effective


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> 2 and a half gradients for Bobz and half a gradient for Ruby.
> 
> Next time you might want to order in some liquid Panacur, it is much easier to administer and is much more cost effective


I bought it a while back and only just remembered. I think at the time I only had bobz. Where is the best place to get it in liquid form?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

My vets has a new scheme where you pay £5 a month and you get vaccinations, health checks, worming etc. which makes it a lot easier to spread the costs plus they remind you when you need stuff as my brain doesn't have a memory function ha


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

its 1 graduation per 2.5kg so bobz would need 2 graduations (the difference between the black lines on 1 side of the syringe) He will need a whole syringe to himself. It wont harm Lilly and Ruby if you gave them a graduation each so they'll need another syringe between them. It would be a good idea to check their weights as its a good indicator thats somethings up if there loosing weight


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> My vets has a new scheme where you pay £5 a month and you get vaccinations, health checks, worming etc. which makes it a lot easier to spread the costs plus they remind you when you need stuff as my brain doesn't have a memory function ha


You can get it online, just type in liquid panacur to google and it will bring up loads of links 

You are doing a 28 day course right?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> You can get it online, just type in liquid panacur to google and it will bring up loads of links
> 
> You are doing a 28 day course right?


From the package it said to do it for 8 or 9 days 2 or 4 times a month

Can't seem to find the liquid one for rabbits


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> From the package it said to do it for 8 or 9 days 2 or 4 times a month
> 
> Can't seem to find the liquid one for rabbits


9 days is useless, unless you see evidence of worms (rabbits don't tend to get worms) then there is no point in treating for 9 days. All that will do is potentially build up a resistance to Fenbendazole (the active ingredient).

The reason rabbit owners panacur is to protect against EC, the life cycle of the EC spore is 21 days.

Personally I prefer to panacur for 28 days (bleaching the enclosure on days 21 and 28) twice a year, to prevent EC.

Panacur Cat & Dog 2.5% 2.5% solution.

Panacur 10% 100ml Liquid for Cats and Dogs - £15.06 10% solution.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

So Say for bobz that would work out at 56 gradients for the 28 day course, which is 4 syringes 4 times a year?

I think it will be worth while me taking up my vets care plan then as its gunna save me money.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I got confused as to whether to do the preventative or treatment course as mine don't have it.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Jimbo there is a lot of conflicting advice out there on "worming rabbits" 

If you really want to be sure you have killed EC then you need to do the 28 day courses. EC is extremely heartbreaking to go through and it has happened to caring people who use this forum and worm for 9 days.

Your vets however will advise you that as your rabbits dont appear to have EC then to treat them for 9 days only to kill off worms like you would do in dogs and cats. 

If you consider your rabbits to be of low risk, ie no other rabbits or animals come into your garden, you arnt brining in new rabbits, there not being boarded elsewhere and your not moving house. Then you can eliminate EC once and for all with a 28 day course, providing you clean rigorously using bleach on days 21 and 28. This 1 course should in itself be enough to kill it but without putting them in a plastic sterile bubble you cannot guarantee that they wont pick it up again. 

As you have new rabbits I would recommend doing them all for 28 days especially before bonding. however I appreciate this is costly and I know your vets like mine will advise you its unnecessary. 

If you read the last paragraph of the instructions in your paste box it states that in 2006 52% of rabbits studied were found to have EC showing how wide spread it is


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> Jimbo there is a lot of conflicting advice out there on "worming rabbits"
> 
> If you really want to be sure you have killed EC then you need to do the 28 day courses. EC is extremely heartbreaking to go through and it has happened to caring people who use this forum and worm for 9 days.
> 
> ...


In the 10 years I've owned rabbits I've never done it, but now I'm starting to think I must do it just in case. It's just annoying that it isn't all black and white.

So I'd do the 28 day thing, then repeat in how often? As I'm mostly worried about them getting worms from the cats


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> In the 10 years I've owned rabbits I've never done it, but now I'm starting to think I must do it just in case. It's just annoying that it isn't all black and white.
> 
> So I'd do the 28 day thing, then repeat in how often?


That is up to you, completely your decision.
But personally I would do it twice a year.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> That is up to you, completely your decision.
> But personally I would do it twice a year.


How does the dosage work for rabbits with the liquid panacur? As it says cats and dogs. Also how is it administered?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> How does the dosage work for rabbits with the liquid panacur? As it says cats and dogs. Also how is it administered?


the 2.5% is 0.8ml per kg and the 10% is 0.2ml per kg.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> the 2.5% is 0.8ml per kg and the 10% is 0.2ml per kg.


Is that then given orally?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> Is that then given orally?


Yep, in a syringe. You can either syringe it directly or put it in some bread or weetabix


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Yep, in a syringe. You can either syringe it directly or put it in some bread or weetabix


Direct will prob be best to make sure they actually get it


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

How often is completely up to you. I always put the paste on a little bit of cabbage and they just wolf it down, but with the liquid you would probably want to put it something a bit more absorbent mine dont particularly like wheatabix but I'm sure you'll find something your guys do like


----------



## heidi w (Apr 24, 2012)

Hiya Just wondering if anyone could help me or has any advice,

I have 3 rabbits who i suspect have EC, i gave them the Beaphar spot on treatment for rabbits, but have now found out about panacur and its success.

just wondered would it be safe for my rabbits to have a treatment of panacur after having the beaphar?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

heidi w said:


> Hiya Just wondering if anyone could help me or has any advice,
> 
> I have 3 rabbits who i suspect have EC, i gave them the Beaphar spot on treatment for rabbits, but have now found out about panacur and its success.
> 
> ...


Bearphar & Panacur are completely different products for different things they don't effect each other so yes you can give one after the other.

Are you under vet treatment? I would be very concerned if my vet got me to me to treat EC with Bearphar


----------

